# Can my puppy go in the garden without jabs???



## kazi142 (Aug 9, 2012)

We have a 7-8 week old Border Collie puppy who has not yet had his first set of immunisations (booked for early next week). Can he go out to play/go to the toilet in the garden? There has not been a dog in the garden for 10 months but a neighbours cat often passes through. The puppy seems to want to go outside to go to the toilet but i'm unsure whether it is safe until he's had his first set of immunisations.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

In your own garden only he will be fine...the quicker he learns to go to the toilet out side the better he will be

Good luck with him


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Yep if its your own garden


----------



## Doggy54321 (Jul 18, 2012)

kazi142 said:


> We have a 7-8 week old Border Collie puppy who has not yet had his first set of immunisations (booked for early next week). Can he go out to play/go to the toilet in the garden? There has not been a dog in the garden for 10 months but a neighbours cat often passes through. The puppy seems to want to go outside to go to the toilet but i'm unsure whether it is safe until he's had his first set of immunisations.


Don't worry to much, the reason you cant take them outside is because of the viruses that may be on other dogs poops. If your garden is sectioned off and you know no "unknown" dog has entered your garden then its fine.

My vet even said its ok to let my pup socialise with my GF's dog at her house as long as her dog has had all his jabs, even though mine only had his first injections yesterday.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

If you get a lot of foxes then I would partition off an area for your dog initially, and make sure he doesn't dig up and eat cat poo.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

There is a small risk if there are cats going through your garden, because you don't know what they're carrying on their fur, or leaving behind in your garden. 

It's a personal choice. Many don't risk it and use puppy pads or a fake grass puppy toilet. Many do risk it. Personally, I wouldn't risk it as I'd be devastated if my puppy died from something so easily preventable.


----------

